# Please help, I need an easy, 2lb soap recipe



## CupcakeKisses (Jun 25, 2008)

I am getting a 2lb wood mold, because I dont want to start with big batches (my first CP soap EVER) & I need a recipe that would result in 2 lbs of soap. I am new to CP, so I dont want to try to figure out the conversions. I'd rather ask some experts to help   

Please nothing too expensive like coconut oil to start.

Maybe shortening ingredients, olive oil, lard, or something along the less expensive lines would be great.  THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jun 25, 2008)

ooppps. should I have put this in the tutorial section? Please move if this is in the wrong area. sorry!


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 25, 2008)

A good place to start is soapcalc.com

It's a great site to investigate before you make any soap.... they've got educational links, and everything.... explaining the different oils, etc.

Check it out! And have fun!   

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## digit (Jun 26, 2008)

Go to Kathy Miller's site: http://www.millersoap.com/

She has extensive information on soap making and recipes. It is very informative. I can get lost for weeks at her site!!

She has simple beginner recipes with easy to find ingredients. It helped me to have success in the beginning to continue to try new things and broaden my horizens. Now I am hooked.   

Digit


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 26, 2008)

One good recipe is the 3 oil one, take equal parts of coconut, olive and lard.  Makes a nice bar, and not a complicated recipe


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> One good recipe is the 3 oil one, take equal parts of coconut, olive and lard.  Makes a nice bar, and not a complicated recipe


I made that one from Miller's site. I agree, it was a nice bar. Still is.


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 26, 2008)

Keep in mind, though.... all the recipes on Kathy Miller's site are much larger than the 2-lb. size you're looking for.... you'll have to do some math to get them down to the size you're looking for.  Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

My advice for batch size is for the OP to pick a recipe, tell us what it is, and we can recalculate the recipe for the OP or verify the OP did the recalculations correct.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 26, 2008)

I posted a recipe here a while back.  You can get all the ingredients at Wal-Mart except the lye and scent.  A lot of our members have used it and really like it.  Here is the link;

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... art+recipe

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Now if only we can get Walmart to carry drain cleaner and EOs.


----------



## IanT (Jun 26, 2008)

Heres a link to the one I did for my first batch! 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3223


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Heres a link to the one I did for my first batch!
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php


"The topic or post you requested does not exist."


----------



## IanT (Jun 26, 2008)

woops!  :shock:  Ok fixed it!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, like I believe you. Ian. ...


----------



## IanT (Jun 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's one:

14 oz	Olive Oil
10 oz	Coconut Oil
8 oz	Palm Oil

It's a nice bar with lots of creamy lather.


----------

